# Are kangaroos a problem in certain parts of Australia?



## rpcarnell (Jul 3, 2011)

Some girl told me that kangaroos may be as problematic as deers in some parts of the US, often crashing into cars, motorcycles. Of course, she may have been pulling my leg.


----------

